# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS] Page blanche en installant php avec IIS

## soso78

Bonjour,

Voil, j'ai un problme aprs avoir suivi le tuto relatif  l'installation de php avec IIS.

Bon, tout semble fonctionner sauf que, lorsque j'appelle le fichier test.php qui comporte l'instruction "phpinfo", j'ai... une page blanche !!!

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi :-(.

Cela vous est-il dj arriv ?

Merci par avance.

----------


## berceker united

Je m'tais un peut battu avec l'installation de php sur IIS. As tu dclar la dll dans rpertoire virtuel ?
J'ai du faire ainsi car au niveau suprieur a ne fonctionnais pas.

----------


## jlh85

Bonjour

J'ai exactement le meme probleme

une page blanche s'affiche et puis rien...

Windows XP Pro
iis
php5
j'ai fait le mappage de l'extension php dans configurer repertoire de base
j'ai rajout la dll php5isapi.dll dans filtre isapi ( cependant il m'indique inconue et bouton activ est gris !!!!)
et j'ai fait l'ajout de index.php dans document

php ini dans c:\windows


que me manque t'il ??

Merci d'avance
Le but final etant ensuite d'essayer un forum phpbb le site html etant dj en ligne.
J'espere aussi ainsi pouvoir y ajouter un formulaire de contavt qui ne s'appuie pas sur la messagerie pour envoyer les infos.


Mais pour le momment c'est page blanche, trs pure et candide mais c'est pas le but.

----------


## lediz

Bonjour,

Avez-vous trouv la solution, car j'ai un problme simmilaire ?
J'ai une page blanche ds que j'ouvre une page contenant du code PHP
(Ex : http:\\localhot\testphp)
Aucun code PHP ne fonctionne... ::cry:: 

Par contre,
il y a juste le phpinfo() qui me donne un rsultat... ::lol:: 

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voil, j'ai un problme aprs avoir suivi le tuto relatif  l'installation de php avec IIS.
> 
> Bon, tout semble fonctionner sauf que, lorsque j'appelle le fichier test.php qui comporte l'instruction "phpinfo", j'ai... une page blanche !!!
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi :-(.
> 
> Cela vous est-il dj arriv ?
> ...


Bonjour,

Et en renommant la page index.php ?

----------

